
Chaos Will Unfold If Trump Opens the Tongass to Logging - triff
https://www.wired.com/story/tongass-logging/
======
givinguflac
This would be the biggest ecological loss in the US nearly ever. We aren’t
talking about just frozen wasteland, but a globally unique rainforest.
[https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/alaska/tongass-national-
fore...](https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/alaska/tongass-national-forest-ak/)

------
RickJWagner
Assuming the demand for lumber doesn't change, where is the alternate
providing location? Is it a better choice, ecologically?

